# What crab is this?



## GONoob (May 18, 2016)

Caught in Panama City. Thought egg bearing females are illegal to harvest


----------



## spurrs and racks (May 18, 2016)

*Crabs?*

Calico crabs or speckled crab not as large as Blue crab but certainly very good to eat.


----------



## Permitchaser (May 18, 2016)

They look like blue crabs to me
Looked up Calico crabs and they are much different


----------



## Pavy (May 19, 2016)

Speckled Crab

https://helpmefish.wordpress.com/2014/09/07/a-little-known-crab-that-lives-in-the-surf/


----------



## jasper181 (May 24, 2016)

Definitely speckled crab, we catch them by the hundreds of the pier at St Andrews state park.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 25, 2016)

Cool, I've never seen one before. Are they only in the ocean and not the bay?


----------

